# Practicing "Leave It"



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Tonight I took Abbie on a home visit with me. We got there and went in, the couple wanted to play with Abbie so I let her off leash and after about 15 minutes we went out on the deck and left the french door's open. Abbie was playing around on the deck and all the sudden stopped dead in her tracks and had this "Look" on her face. Just about then I see something fly by the french doors and Abbie took off(Im thinking oh crap they must have a cat)and asked and they said yes.... So I tell Abbie to "Leave It and she stopped turn and looked at me(like Oh Ma do I have to) and came running back and sat in front of me. Abbie has a pretty high prey drive so needless to say it was her turn for me to be proud of.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What a good girl!!! That was so great! You have every reason to be a proud mama.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Your girls are making you proud. Way to go Abbie. She is just doing her own home test to make sure the cat can handle a dog in the household.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I was worried and the couple just laughed and said "Dont worry the cats can get up high to get away from her".


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Your pups make us ALL Proud to know you--and them, Mary!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Mary, your goldens are very good but it's the training you have done that makes them good. Keep up the good work and I'm sure Dirk's Fund is proud of you!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

can I bring my Blondie for training? Very impressive!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sweet Katie said:


> Mary, your goldens are very good but it's the training you have done that makes them good. Keep up the good work and I'm sure Dirk's Fund is proud of you!


Thanks Phyllis, they will always need more.... but we work on it all most daily.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Good for Maggie! And good for you for teaching her so well.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I love it when that happens. I can't put my finger on when it started to work, but it's like mine pick stuff up and wait to hear if there is a "leave it" coming, and if so they spit it out or stop what they were thinking of doing. Good job Abbie!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

WTG Abbie  Great job Mary


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> Your girls are making you proud. Way to go Abbie. She is just doing her own home test to make sure the cat can handle a dog in the household.


They both made me very proud...... I think the cats will be fine ,...these people are getting a puppy.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunner proved his "Leave it" ability yesterday when I saw him eyeing a squirrel who was headed to cross the street. I said LI and he stayed. I made a BIG deal praise out of it and he was SO proud of himself! I was too.


----------

